# I went nuts on Mother's day, literally.



## Ruth n Jersey (May 10, 2020)

I have a lot to be grateful for but when Mother's Day and Father's day come along I always feel a bit down. I miss them so much.
This year is especially bad because I can't be with the kids and grand kids. 
My daughter sent me a beautiful bouquet of roses and I got the Happy Mother's Day phone calls.
The hubby isn't one to acknowledge holidays at all so I was on my own.
I actually forgot it was Mothers's Day this weekend so I didn't even buy me anything special for dinner. I'd have to cook it up anyway.
I made do. 
I found a big container of peanuts, got out the hubby's stash of chocolate chip mint ice cream and washed it all down with apple juice which I've been hooked on lately from my "Grandm's Sippy cup" that I got for Christmas.
I enjoyed my flowers, embroidered a bit, and played around on my laptop.  
Not to bad of a day at that.
I intend to polish off that ice cream by the end of the day.
How did your day go?


----------



## Lee (May 10, 2020)

Ruth, gorgeous bouquet and what's the embroidery design going to be?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 10, 2020)

Spoil yourself rotten, Ruth! LOL!

I'm stripping and washing bedding, washing floors, vacuuming, and dusting today!


----------



## C'est Moi (May 10, 2020)

Sounds good to me, Ruth!  I am having a relaxing day; it's gorgeous outside so I was out in the back yard pulling a few weeds and enjoying the sunshine.  I just got off the phone with my oldest son who lives in Oregon, and I've heard from all but one of the kids so far today.   I got flowers from my youngest son and some "gourmet" biscotti from my daughter, which I will sample with my coffee shortly.   I've never been much on the invented "greeting card" holidays so just a quiet day is fine with me.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 10, 2020)

Lee said:


> Ruth, gorgeous bouquet and what's the embroidery design going to be?


Lee, I found vintage patterns online. I printed them out and will use carbon paper to transfer them on the runner I am making for my dining room. I have quite a few now but I enjoy embroidery. I'll let my daughter deal with all of them when I'm gone. lol


----------



## Lee (May 10, 2020)

Ruth , love the bird design....I used to embroider but have not for years aside from a little embellishments on sweaters.

I do have an unfinished piece my grandmother started but just can't seem to finish it. I really should.

Can you show us some of your finished work...I need a little incentive.


----------



## win231 (May 10, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I have a lot to be grateful for but when Mother's Day and Father's day come along I always feel a bit down. I miss them so much.
> This year is especially bad because I can't be with the kids and grand kids.
> My daughter sent me a beautiful bouquet of roses and I got the Happy Mother's Day phone calls.
> The hubby isn't one to acknowledge holidays at all so I was on my own.
> ...


LOL.  If a pancreas could beg for mercy........


----------



## Sassycakes (May 10, 2020)

*My grandchildren called me and my daughter and her hubby and daughter stopped by. We met outside no hugging and kissing but at least I got to see them.*


----------



## Ruthanne (May 10, 2020)

Hi Ruth, glad you managed to make the most of this day.  I felt down most of the day so I slept most of the day.  

Could you message me some of that ice cream... It looks really good!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 10, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Hi Ruth, glad you managed to make the most of this day.  I felt down most of the day so I slept most of the day.
> 
> Could you message me some of that ice cream... It looks really good!


Ruth, I took a nap also. I tried to make the best of the day but sometimes memories of the past flood my mind and even though they are good memories it makes me sad. It was a long day.
I'd love to send you some ice cream but since I stole it from my hubby's stash he would get all grumpy again. You would think it's the last container on the face of the earth.


----------



## Duster (May 10, 2020)

I had a lovely Mother's Day.  I don't usually see my son on Mother's Day because they usually travel to his wife's family's house.
I told him years ago that I plan to spend my Mother's Days with my own mother as long as possible.  My Mom mentioned a craving for fried chicken when we spoke last week.  My husband went by the drive through this morning to pick up some fried chicken and biscuits while I got ready.  I made some green beans, potato salad, and took a cake I made. My son called and wanted to join us.  We had a good visit on a lovely day in my Mom's garden.  My husband gave me roses and my son gave me an orchid plant. I feel blessed.


----------



## peppermint (May 10, 2020)

It was a beautiful day, today....So we were just hanging out on the porch...some people were walking around, saying high, a distance away...

We thought we would get some food out. .Because it was Mother's Day, most were closed....

So I had spaghetti and anchovies in the house, we ate....That was my Mother's Day.....(We are all alone)   Like many here....


----------



## Keesha (May 10, 2020)

Happy Belated Mother’s Day Ruth ! 
I hope it was awesome.


----------



## RadishRose (May 11, 2020)

They came over with the hanging plant. We all had masks and it was nice, so I went outside and we visited awhile at a distance. It was good, considering.


----------

